# The Adam and Eve Story -  Chan Thomas



## Archive (Sep 14, 2020)

This book has been pretty popular lately. It was declassified by the CIA in 2013. But only 50 pages were released. Recently I came across what I think is the full uncensored book.

"How did I get the book ?:

Searching the internet, I found a topic here on this same subreddit, from two months ago, where one of the comments asked to get in touch with a man named Michael Weaver, since I do not live in the United States, I preferred to send an email, Michael replied quickly, this is his message:

_"Yes, I met Mr. Thomas in the 1960's when he was a guest on a talk radio show in Kansas City, Missouri. At that time, the book he had that he brought with him and that I got a copy of was like a thirty page pamphlet, not really 'a book'. I spent several hours conversing with Mr. Thomas and skimmed through his 'book' which I put away for safe keeping and then later lost in a flooded basement in the early '70's.
In the mid' 80's I began trying to find a copy, but to no avail. I had been impressed with the description of a cataclysm - what Mr. Thomas called 'a tumble' but I could not well remember the details and was hoping to find a copy so I could better relate to others what he was explaining. I contacted book stores near and far, but again, to no avail. Sometime around the turn of the century, after I got 'interneted', I began searching again, and low and behold, a bookstore in England had a copy of a 'book' by Chan Thomas entitled 'The Adam And Eve Story' I immediately ordered it, as was astounded when I received an actual paper back book of over two hundred pages, divided into two sections: The Adam and Eve Story, 127 pages and Aftermath of The Adam and Eve Story, 85 pages. This book is a First Edition that was published by Bengal Tiger Press in 1993 and is much more comprehensive than the short pamphlet I had possessed those many years earlier. I set about to cull from those over 200 pages the basic description of what a cataclysm is, and that small bit is what I posted on the blog that you must have read. I recently had another person contact me, wanting the same info as you and I scanned the most of it into PDF file and sent to him, as I will for you. Happy Reading... Oh, and I don't know Anything about it ever having been 'classified info' though if it was, I guess it doesn't surprise me... I'm not very good a computer stuff - I had difficulty in sending the last two sections - when you get it all put together, if there are pages missing or unreadable, let me know and I will try to make it right. Glad to see the interest growing - so Please Share and keep Chan's works alive. And keep me informed as you go along to what is happening with this amazing info."_

What's the difference for the CIA version:

- Includes three additional chapters: Cataclysms Revisited, Conclusion, and The Author

- Cataclysms Revisited from Page 63 to page 118, just prior to Conclusion India, Greece, Egypt and the entire end section.

- The Book is divided into two sessions: The Adam and Eve Story with 127 pages and the Aftermath of Adam and Eve Story with 85 pages, totaling 212 pages

Chapters of The Adam and Eve Story

- The Next Cataclysm
- The Great Floods
- The Story
- The Events
- Genesis
- Cataclysms Revisited
- Conclusion
- The Author

Aftermath of Adam and Eve Story

- Our Precursor
- Evolution
- Jesus the History
- Angels and UFOs
- Jesus and Cataclysms
- Afterthoughts
- Postlude
- Aftereffects
- The Author
- Recommended Reading
- What's Happening to Our Magnetic Field"

CIA Version - https://www.cia.gov/library/readingroom/docs/CIA-RDP79B00752A000300070001-8.pdf

Full Version - Chan Thomas - The Adam And Eve Story The History Of Cataclysms (1993 Full UNCENSORED) : Chan Thomas : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


> Note: This OP was recovered from the KeeperOfTheKnowledge archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Wildfire2000 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WildFire2000Date: 2019-04-02 16:28:51Reaction Score: 17


I've watched several youtube videos on the book so far, one done by Bright Insight and the other by Suspicious0bservers and - provided you aren't completely against the science provided about Earth, Space, The Sun, etc it is full of interesting information.

The Crust displacement and subsequent cataclysm that this book describes actually really connects A LOT of the dots from multiple threads here on StolenHistory. Mud flooding, buried buildings, map changes, the Sahara and everything with Africa. What I'm seeing from what I've been able to read so far is that the last time this happened was just before Piranesi began his etchings.

The basics presented are that when the poles flip, it actually happens over 3 to 6 hours in a rapid jump, which pulls the crust along with it causing extreme winds and tidal waves as the atmosphere follows the poles and the land is drug through the water. This causes instant flooding, crazy freezing and other crazy weather patterns which explains the frozen mammoths and other creatures that seemed to have been frozen mid-meals. As the crust begins to settle in it's new areas, the oceans move to their new locations leaving some parts of our previously recognized continents now under water. Lots of our civilization would be buried under mud and sea, then a few thousand years later, another pole reversal occurs and the survivors of THAT cataclysm begins to stumble across the remains of our current civilization, and if what happened in ours happens to them, they get people burying that we even existed, fake timelines to explain what they're finding and that the old maps were created by idiots that had no idea what they were looking at, and that it was all artistic impressions or filled in to ensure no one copied their maps.

Sound familiar?

EDIT : Cheap, my only issue with your post is that your FULL VERSION book was his re-release back in 1993 that wasn't classified by the CIA. What we all need to try and find is the original 1965 release on any book shelf that missed the CIA purge. We have no idea what the difference is between the 1965 book and the 1993 book, given the CIA only gave us 59 pages out of 250+, meaning they sanitized 80% of his work. He must have changed something in his 1993 one that kept it from getting blasted.

Another Edit - The decrease in the Earth's magnetic field causes a stronger effect of solar/electromagnetic forces on Earth, which in our previous discussions here about those things and atmospheric energy/electricity, the thread on the umbrellas and fear of being struck by lightning points to a weaker magnetic field during some of those old paintings and what-nots we've already looked at. This connects so many points we've discussed here that it's extremely uncanny. Synchronicity and all that .. it's spooky. I encourage anyone that reads this to look into the Bright Insight and Suspicious0bservers and their coverage of this book. I was going to write a topic myself but Cheap here beat me to it.


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2019-04-02 17:12:41Reaction Score: 1




cheap said:


> This book has been pretty popular lately. It was declassified by the CIA in 2013. But only 50 pages were released. Recently I came across what I think is the full uncensored book.
> 
> "How did I get the book ?:
> 
> ...


Thank you I've been looking for an uncensored copy.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-04-02 18:48:15Reaction Score: 8


In the dedication he gives thanks to, " General Hal Grant and his wonderful family, to General LeMay and Admiral Taylor, to the Joint Staff of that time, for their inspiring encouragement without which this hook might not exist." Seems to have a lot of high ranking military involved in his "hook". I'm sure that's just a typographical error.


----------



## Wildfire2000 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WildFire2000Date: 2019-04-02 23:22:07Reaction Score: 12


The supposition is that 'Chan Thomas' was an alias and he was a CIA analyst that compiled information they've been hiding from us about history we should know about and was ridiculed for his theories. So he traveled around and compiled even more evidence and then wrote a book. 

His prediction about the pole shift is -so far- lining up with the movements they're plotting right now, that the North and South poles are going to meet in the Indian Ocean just south of Indonesia where in the past few months (maybe a year?) there was a strange magnetic anomaly detected with the sea floor rising. Almost immediately the buoy they were using for that data was taken down from public view. It's some evidence that he might be correct in some of his theories and suppositions. His explanations though are pretty spot on about map changes, the Sahara and Africa in general, the major disruption of things we see back in the late 1600's and early 1700's. Though, the extra 1000 years of weird history isn't, as far as I know, in the book. I made my stance on the full book option linked in the first post, as it's the 1993 re-release that wasn't sanitized by the CIA and they're still holding 130+ pages of his original release back from public consumption.  He specifically mentions Pike's Peak being one of the few places in the US that is likely to survive the flooding and wind, and guess what other sites are in that mountain range? Denver's International Airport and Cheyenne Mountain's complex. We've seen those quite a bit in conspiracy forums dealing with underground bases and questions on what they're doing there. Here's a possible answer that was written WELL BEFORE those places were common knowledge. ( Construction to Cheyenne mountain started in 1961, the Denver Airport tunneling and all was obviously far, far later. ) Overall the implications are ... interesting, and again, I encourage everyone to watch the two videos I linked. They go into some more detail and if you keep stuff we've all contributed to here in mind as you listen, then you should get what I'm talking about.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-04-03 00:40:53Reaction Score: 3




WildFire2000 said:


> I've watched several youtube videos on the book so far, one done by Bright Insight and the other by Suspicious0bservers and - provided you aren't completely against the science provided about Earth, Space, The Sun, etc it is full of interesting information.
> 
> The Crust displacement and subsequent cataclysm that this book describes actually really connects A LOT of the dots from multiple threads here on StolenHistory. Mud flooding, buried buildings, map changes, the Sahara and everything with Africa. What I'm seeing from what I've been able to read so far is that the last time this happened was just before Piranesi began his etchings.
> 
> ...


Well I think the mythological aspects are crap and that’s probably why they’re left (plus being useful for programming) in but the catastrophism is interesting especially at the time it was written. However the cia’s main interest was probably the electro magnetic aspects. That’s what it’s all about now and we’re WAY past his stuff I imagine. They really didn’t want people to start thinking about it back then and now ‘don’t worry everything is under control’.


----------



## Wildfire2000 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WildFire2000Date: 2019-04-03 00:46:42Reaction Score: 2


That, Red Bird, and if someone was really pushing spacial electro-magnetism it would show that we can actually be generating electricity for .. basically free. Like they're starting to push now. Anyone else notice that within 2 or 3 months solar energy is suddenly capable of supporting our power grid and we can easily out pace coal and carbon fuels for power? (Gasoline is still hanging on though) *sigh* So much stuff. Bleh.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-04-03 01:16:27Reaction Score: 1




WildFire2000 said:


> That, Red Bird, and if someone was really pushing spacial electro-magnetism it would show that we can actually be generating electricity for .. basically free. Like they're starting to push now. Anyone else notice that within 2 or 3 months solar energy is suddenly capable of supporting our power grid and we can easily out pace coal and carbon fuels for power? (Gasoline is still hanging on though) *sigh* So much stuff. Bleh.


Well no I hadn’t noticed that. I guess I haven’t been reading about the good effects just the use in ‘nonlethal weapons’ etc.  One of my theories is that it was perhaps this ‘free’ energy that got out of control and/or used as weapons that is behind the unexplained natural and unnatural phenomenon we discuss here.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-04-03 01:21:20Reaction Score: 3




WildFire2000 said:


> The supposition is that 'Chan Thomas' was an alias and he was a CIA analyst that compiled information they've been hiding from us about history we should know about and was ridiculed for his theories. So he traveled around and compiled even more evidence and then wrote a book.


I think there's a few people that have written under aliases trying to get the info out as "fiction". Chan Thomas may be one of them. The poles are definitely leaning and a pole shift looks imminent. Now, how long "imminent" translates to, I don't know.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2019-04-03 01:39:50Reaction Score: 1


Here is a good bit of science rebutting the growing hysteria. Could be half wrong of course but this guy is drawing on latest "accepted" science. At some point you just have to half trust the world of science. Its a good read and a good bit of relief.

No, a pole shift won't cause global superstorms - Bad Astronomy

There is a book written by a journalist on the subject - The Magnetic Field Is Shifting. The Poles May Flip. This Could Get Bad.

Can't wait for the movie.

Here is one review.


Amazon Customer
_1.0 out of 5 stars_Are you kidding? Nothing here. Skip it.
September 21, 2018
Format: HardcoverVerified Purchase
"I ordered this book because supposedly "Q" has this book as recommended reading. Oh my. I thought more of Q Anon than this book... It has to be nepotism of some kind in case anybody wants to know who the real Q is... Just so disappointing.

Because of my academic experience in geology, I know that the north-south poles are due (actually overdue) to change, this book seemed to be a likely good read on that basis only. Not so.

Nothing is logical here, only emotional. Connections are absent. There are some references at the end of the book, but references are contrived. Huh? Very sad in my humble opinion.

Clearly, I am not recommending buying this book (even if you are a Q afficiando - alas).

"For example. On pages 263 and 264 you can read (if you spend the money to buy the book): "They need to know up from down because they continually travel between the water and the mud, pivoting between an oxygenated environment and one that doesn't have oxygen." We have been told these important organisms (described as bacteria in pond sediments) need to know up from down. No thought in the logic tells about whether the pond water (or any water) more oxygenated at the bottom would give a different result. Just exactly how does up versus down rank here? How does up versus down make any sense at all to a scientist? Give me a break. Up from down is not important if oxygenated versus non-oxygenated is the impetus of movement. This is total bull. And more illogical blithering idiot statements abound."


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2019-04-03 16:24:57Reaction Score: 2


Watched the 2 videos, I like Bright Insight anyway, and the other video also seemed to be an adequate summation of what the book has to tell us.

Not sure what, if any, nefarious intent could have been on the mind of the author. And then the role the CIA has played and why. Doesn't seem like anything is really provable, not until it actually happens to us again.  But of course something in the overall narrative of the book must have painted a very clear picture and left little room for doubt. If that is/was really the case, then yes I can see them wanting to keep it away from the general public, it could indeed cause global panic.

The book does connect the dots for me, because I very much believe that cataclysmic events did happen and many times, and always a few people start over as pretty much cavemen, civilizations get rebuilt and we have vague remembrances and mysterious ruins further confounding our confusion.  Or we keep digging out previous civilizations here and there and scratching our heads. Or we marvel at the miraculous building achievements of our ancestors.
I think the most recent events resulting in numerous mini catastrophes in the form of liquefaction of soil and mud rains are like the icing on the cake in regard to what has been happening over the millenniums. Even in light of all the more current historical shenanigans, I'm still more driven to learn why we find seashells on our highest mountain tops among about a million other things I wonder about.


----------



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnthebitDate: 2019-04-03 17:22:31Reaction Score: 2




Ice Nine said:


> I'm still more driven to learn why we find seashells on our highest mountain tops among about a million other things I wonder about.


Mega tsunamis and quakes explained in the book.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2019-04-03 18:07:53Reaction Score: 1




Onthebit said:


> Mega tsunamis and quakes explained in the book.


Oh yes I agree with that assessment, I used to only imagine we had continents/land masses being submerged and then coming back up during another cataclysmic event. One reason because of so many submerged places on Earth, but they can be better explained, to me, by rising sea levels,
I like his theory of a major shift and then a bounce back to where it was. so the poles are basically always in the same place, except for when the event takes place.

I like how in the book he says Pikes Peak is a safe place and what do we have there, Cheyenne Mountain.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JonnyLaw21Date: 2019-04-03 18:35:03Reaction Score: 1


Not that the community doesn't appreciate this info but are you Orion2015 from Reddit or did you copy this same post from Reddit a few days ago?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RecycledSoulDate: 2019-04-03 19:17:11Reaction Score: 2




Red Bird said:


> Well I think the mythological aspects are crap and that’s probably why they’re left (plus being useful for programming) in but the catastrophism is interesting especially at the time it was written. However the cia’s main interest was probably the electro magnetic aspects. That’s what it’s all about now and we’re WAY past his stuff I imagine. They really didn’t want people to start thinking about it back then and now ‘don’t worry everything is under control’.


“They” still don’t want GenPop to know this stuff.  Your average methhead or heroin user probably couldn’t care less about it all, which brings about the topic of the other engineered epidemic of opioid abuse (different thread?), all in place to sideline as many as possible to “not survive” any apocalypse or manmade reset.
    I am in agreement with checking out Bright Insight, and Ben at Suspicious Observers.  I’ve binge watched every video on the SO channel, and check it daily.  I’m responsible for ensuring a digital 2-way radio system of over 2000 radios works flawlessly daily, it is critical to my employer’s operation.  I’ve known for 20 plus years that the theory of human created “climate change” was BS, our climate is regulated by forces out of our control, Son, I mean Sun.... Another good YT channel is Douglas Vogt at DieholdFoundation.  Keep an open mind, I don’t 100% agree with his theories, but he is definitely spot on when he pegs these resets as cyclical.  Some of his stuff is scary!  He also has one vid in his series with more info about this exact book and the author.   Check Doug out when you can.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: cheapDate: 2019-04-03 19:24:57Reaction Score: 2




JonnyLaw21 said:


> Not that the community doesn't appreciate this info but are you Orion2015 from Reddit or did you copy this same post from Reddit a few days ago?


I did copy it from reddit. I probably should have put the source in the original post


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-04-03 21:06:50Reaction Score: 8


Well, I clicked on the link and opted for "Full Text" version and got the worst transcription I've ever seen in my life. Large parts of it were barely readable. Still, I waded through it to get what I could and it was fascinating information.
Seems his info had been verified by other scientists. They used mice in their study and found that criminality of mice increased in an altered magnetic field. All other aspects of the test mice being equal, the mice in the altered magnetic field began displaying rape, cannibalism, violence. Very bizarre.
Might account for what we hear reported on the nightly news. All stories about cataclysms include a part about humans degenerating into amoral beasts and getting wiped out. Now we have a reason for that.

He also mentions a few books to have on hand, including his Natural Childbirth one. I looked it up and it's a rare book that now sells for $5,000.00. Gonna have to skip that one.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EffieDate: 2019-04-03 21:19:50Reaction Score: 6




whitewave said:


> Seems his info had been verified by other scientists. They used mice in their study and found that criminality of mice increased in an altered magnetic field. All other aspects of the test mice being equal, the mice in the altered magnetic field began displaying rape, cannibalism, violence.


That part caught my attention too. Could the weakening of these fields cause social degeneracy leading up to cataclysm? That old story: humanity becomes morally bankrupt and then the world is wiped out by a vengeful god.


----------



## Wildfire2000 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WildFire2000Date: 2019-04-04 00:29:43Reaction Score: 1


One of my posts disappeared..

edit: Either that, or my brain at 2:30am thought I posted something. Oh well.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-04-04 00:57:49Reaction Score: 6


Seems the guy was a Jack of all trades. He mentions working for NASA on "special research" (which they didn't want to hear), traveling the world to research magnetic anomalies, practicing as an obstetrician for 40 years, being an electrical engineer, and writing books. That's quite a diverse variety of vocations. Who WAS this guy?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-04-04 01:17:49Reaction Score: 1


One of the links showed him on Johnny Carson, and then no more.  Anyone find that?


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-04-04 01:46:39Reaction Score: 5




WildFire2000 said:


> Cheap, my only issue with your post is that your FULL VERSION book was his re-release back in 1993 that wasn't classified by the CIA. What we all need to try and find is the original 1965 release on any book shelf that missed the CIA purge. We have no idea what the difference is between the 1965 book and the 1993 book, given the CIA only gave us 59 pages out of 250+, meaning they sanitized 80% of his work. He must have changed something in his 1993 one that kept it from getting blasted.


Found this. The Adam And Eve Story: The History of Cataclysms by Dr Chan Thomas 232-pages $1,500.00. In the comments/review a word from Dr. Thomas' son:
"This listing is for a "PHOTO COPY" of one of my Dad's books title: The Adam And Eve Story The History of Cataclysms
by Dr Chan Thomas. Dr Thomas worked on this information from 1949 to 1965. Most of it was deemed ATS (Above Top Secret). My Dad was not sure of the "Q-Level" since they are 93-Levels of ATS. My Dad would tell us that most people think the military are 50-years ahead of the public in technology, then he'd say they were more than 1,000-years ahead.

THIS IS NOT THE "declassified and sanitized 61-page version) My Dad would say, just like food items have to be "sanitized" before you give it to the public; the government thinks Truth and Information must be too. Dad would tell us that the Abbreviation for "Redacted" was R.E.D. which he said came from the word Redigere. He said it really meant Rectified, Edited and Deleted by the Government and Military, which they would also use the acronym "RDP". My Dad said it is necessary because there are some things that would cause mass shock and chaos if the general public knew the truth.

You will receive a photo copy of my Dad's book printed on 11x17 inch paper that has two pages of the book on each page, i.e. 120- 11x17 pages will contain 240-pages, UNBOUND. Enough room will be left for you to add binding if you wish.

document discussing the topic of lost ancient human civilizations, and cataclysms that occurred on earth thousands of years ago causing them to vanish from the earth without explanation. This peek into Chan Thomas’s Adam and Eve Story that answers questions about why so much mystery surrounds our ancient past and discusses ancient enigmas like the pyramids of Giza, Easter Island, Tiahuanaco, Baalbek, and the lost city of Atlantis. READ AT YOUR OWN RISK."

There ya go, brother. For the low, low price of $1500.00, you too can own your very own copy of this rare book. 


Red Bird said:


> One of the links showed him on Johnny Carson, and then no more.  Anyone find that?


Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2019-04-04 02:20:00Reaction Score: 3




whitewave said:


> Well, I clicked on the link and opted for "Full Text" version and got the worst transcription I've ever seen in my life. Large parts of it were barely readable. Still, I waded through it to get what I could and it was fascinating information.
> Seems his info had been verified by other scientists. They used mice in their study and found that criminality of mice increased in an altered magnetic field. All other aspects of the test mice being equal, the mice in the altered magnetic field began displaying rape, cannibalism, violence. Very bizarre.
> Might account for what we hear reported on the nightly news. All stories about cataclysms include a part about humans degenerating into amoral beasts and getting wiped out. Now we have a reason for that.
> 
> He also mentions a few books to have on hand, including his Natural Childbirth one. I looked it up and it's a rare book that now sells for $5,000.00. Gonna have to skip that one.


The part about the altered magnetic field causing the abhorrent behaviour in mice goes a long ways in my mind to help explain how violent I think society and people are becoming.  
He sounds like a guy who was very in tune with the world, he sure was accomplished.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-04-04 02:42:11Reaction Score: 1


Something he wrote that doesn't make sense to me is when he says the polar ice caps melt causing the worlds' oceans to rise 200 feet. That makes enough sense but then he says that new polar caps form at the new poles so wouldn't that reduce the 200 foot ocean rise? Basically, the ice is just moving-melting in one spot and reforming in another so everything should balance out, ice-wise. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: freezetime26Date: 2019-04-04 03:02:03Reaction Score: 3




WildFire2000 said:


> I've watched several youtube videos on the book so far, one done by Bright Insight and the other by Suspicious0bservers and - provided you aren't completely against the science provided about Earth, Space, The Sun, etc it is full of interesting information.
> 
> The Crust displacement and subsequent cataclysm that this book describes actually really connects A LOT of the dots from multiple threads here on StolenHistory. Mud flooding, buried buildings, map changes, the Sahara and everything with Africa. What I'm seeing from what I've been able to read so far is that the last time this happened was just before Piranesi began his etchings.
> 
> ...


I dont know if you are familiar, but this book fits well with the concave earth theory discussed in the wild heretic forum.


whitewave said:


> Well, I clicked on the link and opted for "Full Text" version and got the worst transcription I've ever seen in my life. Large parts of it were barely readable. Still, I waded through it to get what I could and it was fascinating information.
> Seems his info had been verified by other scientists. They used mice in their study and found that criminality of mice increased in an altered magnetic field. All other aspects of the test mice being equal, the mice in the altered magnetic field began displaying rape, cannibalism, violence. Very bizarre.
> Might account for what we hear reported on the nightly news. All stories about cataclysms include a part about humans degenerating into amoral beasts and getting wiped out. Now we have a reason for that.
> 
> He also mentions a few books to have on hand, including his Natural Childbirth one. I looked it up and it's a rare book that now sells for $5,000.00. Gonna have to skip that one.


"There is nothing new under the sun". It seems we are going through that direction. The apocalipsis book in the Bible holds true.


----------



## Wildfire2000 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WildFire2000Date: 2019-04-04 03:16:23Reaction Score: 2


Whitewave, I interpret that as the differences between the time it takes to melt and the time it takes for the new ones to reform, but that's really all I have.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: cheapDate: 2019-04-04 14:11:31Reaction Score: 5




whitewave said:


> Found this. The Adam And Eve Story: The History of Cataclysms by Dr Chan Thomas 232-pages $1,500.00. In the comments/review a word from Dr. Thomas' son:
> "This listing is for a "PHOTO COPY" of one of my Dad's books title: The Adam And Eve Story The History of Cataclysms
> by Dr Chan Thomas. Dr Thomas worked on this information from 1949 to 1965. Most of it was deemed ATS (Above Top Secret). My Dad was not sure of the "Q-Level" since they are 93-Levels of ATS. My Dad would tell us that most people think the military are 50-years ahead of the public in technology, then he'd say they were more than 1,000-years ahead.
> 
> ...


Wow very interesting find! I wonder if that is really his daughter, why would she lie?

I wonder if she can help clear up the confusion about the 1963 1965 and 1993 books and the page lengths. 

This is the original 1965 copy but it only has 55 pages and is the 3RD edtion. We need to find out if the 1963 version was just a small 55 page book like this or if it did indeed have over 200 pages.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EffieDate: 2019-04-05 13:49:39Reaction Score: 3


The 1993 version can't be the original because it speaks of things that happened after 1963.


----------



## Ruby Rhod (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ruby RhodDate: 2019-07-07 21:57:01Reaction Score: 5


Working link. Unredacted. Edit: "First Edition," copyright 1993 version. Yeah, something's up.
Edit: _Just noticed there's already a working link in the first post!_
I did _*NOT*_ mean to find this. I was looking for something else entirely. Every five minutes its something—a flood or something!


----------



## Maxine (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MaxineDate: 2019-07-08 09:04:22Reaction Score: 8


This book have many great stuff actually, but (not to offend anyone, and also sorry if i derailed here) i'm still not sure how can anyone still seriously believe in accepted Space and Universe model and even base some historical opinions and beliefs on it, it that one thing that still bugs me about many of  truth searching forums, i mean there are so many proofs out there that accepted space model is a total masonic made hoax and there are also many proofs that point to Earth being Flat and domed(what i'm certain about) or Concave inner Earth (not sure how to think of that one though because there are no detectable curvature on Earth and in Concave model the curvature would've been even more obviously seen than in how it should be in the Globe Earth model) but it still doesn't sound as off as accepted by Scientism model of Earth, Solar System and Universe which have no proofs.


----------



## Ruby Rhod (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ruby RhodDate: 2019-07-08 12:07:50Reaction Score: 8


Maxine, I tend to agree. But as you say, even if we discard the "based on science" fantasy about space and the composition of the inner earth, there is still some good info. I'm only about halfway through, but there is already plenty of mudflood mentions and other interesting bits. The main idea is that the pole shift is an extinction event which can result in an earthquake, the likes of which we've never seen—like a large portion of the Western US very quickly slipping/sinking *westward* into the ocean/earth, while the atmospheric winds and Pacific Ocean continue to travel *eastward*, thus multiplying the destructive force in the same way a head-on collison with another vehicle at speed is much worse than slamming into a brick wall. Here are a few highlights I found interesting...




 


 


 


Redditor OrangeRaider93 posted a decent summary which I'll include here as well.



			
				OrangeRaider93 said:
			
		

> Just finished - really easy read.
> This makes sense. I particularly enjoy the claim that Mayan civilization sunk below the ocean in a previous deluge, but then rose up in the most recent one. Reminds me of the pyramid they discovered with radar at the bottom of the carribean. The physics is sound as well, ice build up in the arctic adds tremendous weight to the polls, if the mantle then becomes "unstuck" from the rotation of the core, the ice would be pulled outward toward the equator, dragging the rest of the crust with it.
> If this is true there is one necessary conclusion I have an issue with. There are three apparent safezones under this model:
> 
> ...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-07-09 00:20:33Reaction Score: 5


This whole thing seems highly directed to me. The guy obviously was an agent, the book is suddenly found again now but they send everyone on a treasure hunt to up the interest, and is amazingly about topics being discussed now (plus, for me, he disses the Bible a big warning sign that he’s Disinfo). Add to that the writing is pretty bad- I could hardly make it through that first copy we saw and had to scan.
Everyone here probably gets this.


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: irishbaltDate: 2019-07-09 00:43:01Reaction Score: 1




Red Bird said:


> This whole thing seems highly directed to me. The guy obviously was an agent, the book is suddenly found again now but they send everyone on a treasure hunt to up the interest, and is amazingly about topics being discussed now (plus, for me, he disses the Bible a big warning sign that he’s Disinfo). Add to that the writing is pretty bad- I could hardly make it through that first copy we saw and had to scan.
> Everyone here probably gets this.


 "Disses the Bible"; what can we really discover regarding this book?

1. Is Chan Thomas is a real person or pen name?

2.  The author, publisher or distributor is interested in disclosing the subject of multiple cataclysm s.  In 1993 the book was re-released.

3. The author, publisher or distributor alleges connection to the US millitary industrial complex.  Why so flagrantly state this in the "thank you" dedication?

4. The author dismisses or cast doubts on biblical narrative.  Is this concerning to doubt absolute historical interpretations of Biblical text given that the Vatican commissioned its compilation?  Does the fact that 
  the Vatican commissioned the KJV make it 100% errant?  How do these interpretations affect one's reading or comprehension of the book?

5. Does this book validate some theses here at SH?  Appears to confirm much of what we have evidence for.  What can readers connect to other threads? What can be corroborated by photos, myths, writing and archeological evidence?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-07-09 00:47:12Reaction Score: 1


I don’t have time for a full answer but when looking into him earlier he supposedly was on Johnny Carson. I looked pretty hard but couldn’t find the episode.
Just the fact that he is an agent is enough red flag for me, plus totally disregarding the Genesis narrative is not scholarly, at all.


----------



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnthebitDate: 2019-07-09 01:40:47Reaction Score: 0




Red Bird said:


> plus totally disregarding the Genesis narrative is not scholarly, at all.


Why?


----------



## Ruby Rhod (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ruby RhodDate: 2019-07-09 02:18:16Reaction Score: 6


Well, let's see what else...

According to the book, the relationship between the Sun and the Earth's inner sun (core) is important for the dynamo effect maintaining the near-solid state of the molten layers inside the Earth. When the Sun goes to sleep, the (electro)magnetic field weakens and the Earth's shell begins to slip around the now liquefying molten material.

Sun Headed Into Hibernation, Solar Studies Predicts (2011 article)

He was ahead of the game on that one. Another part of the theory is that the entire Solar System is approaching a magnetic null zone in the Milky Way Galaxy.

The BICEP2 measurement of the Cosmic Microwave Background shows positive/negative areas of the universe, with clockwise-positive, anti-clockwise negative sections.

I don't mean to seem like I'm backing up Chan Thomas, I'm actually leaning toward Red Bird's analysis. I will present a few more parts I found interesting. Here are more parts about mud flood.




 


 


There is another small follow-up book included in the PDF called _Aftermath_, which appears to be even less scholarly..._however! _Right away he claims to have been on a high security aerospace assignment during 1967-68 studying the effects of magnetic fields beyond the Van Allen Radiation Belts. Mice subjected to the low-density magnetic field environment became evil rapist cannibals—Globalist Cabal Mice! Horror of horrors.




 



I should explain. There is some good information in the book, of which I have presented. The writing is sloppy, the theory leans heavily on standard models and mathematical guesswork presented as divination. The dots don't connect nearly as well, and aren't backed up as well as the theories provided here by members of this forum. It is a work on the level of what you'd expect of David Icke. Take whatever pearls that are useful and move on.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-07-09 03:05:30Reaction Score: 5


It is written a bit like what you'd expect from an 8th grader which is surprising coming from such an educated man. He may have been dumbing it down for the pleebs but I don't think so. I'd like to see the original, unredacted version.
I thought the instructions on how to tell if we're 24 hours away from a pole flip was interesting but these days we have internet to tell us what the solar activity and magnetic activity is (if you chose to believe the internet). I wasn't quite sure I understood the instructions but I think I'll get a stop watch (have a compass) and try it anyway.
I thought his Genesis interpretation was a bit wonky, myself but, not having access to original documents and not being able to read them if I did, I'll just have to go with him interpreting Biblical narrative according to his theory; ie: he made the available documentation fit his conclusion. That's just poor science and, no doubt, he truly believes what he says. I just happen to think he's wrong, on that point anyway.
The addendums sound like they were written by someone else altogether-a prepper, not a scholar. It's possible to be both but the writing styles should still match and I don't think they do. Maybe one of his kids added those parts?

One other thing he said that caught my attention. He said there have been 2 astronomically abrupt changes in Earth's rotation in last 150 years according to the Encyclopedia Britanica. I don't have an Encyclopedia Britanica from the year 1965 so can't confirm and google is useless in this regard. I don't think he was specifically referring to full-on pole flips but he didn't elaborate on what he meant by "astronomically abrupt changes in Earth's rotation".


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-07-09 13:58:08Reaction Score: 5


Here’s a bio. First it outlines his books (the other books are most interesting!), then more on his personal history

A Look at The Adam and Eve Story and a Biography of its Elusive Author, Chan Thomas

During his career, Thomas himself informs us in Aftermath that he wrote a book on and taught natural childbirth for 43 years.[24]He was ‘awarded the Doctor of Divinity degree and [was] subsequently ordained as a non-sectarian minister’.[25]  He also claims to have taught 560 students a class on extra sensory perception at UCLA and has written a book on the subject of ESP (Body 2) which was published in 1972, again by Emerson house.[26]In fact this publication is somehow even less present than Adam and Evewith copies held at only three libraries in the world, one being the Library of Congress. Turning attention back to archival information, a 1974 article for Star News informs the researcher that Chan was one of only three Cataclysmologists in the world and that in addition to giving a lecture in that year, he had previously appeared on the Tonight Show, the Arthur Godfrey Show and the Virginia Graham Show.[27]Archival footage of these appearances has not yet surfaced however the Internet Movie Database confirms that in 1965 (episode 640) a Cahn Thomas was indeed one of the listed guests.  According to this same article his television appearances prompted thousands of viewers to write in to the network, the subject of these letters is unknown however one could speculate that his controversial ideas regarding cataclysms may have provoked such a response – perhaps then another reason for his retreat from the public eye?  Around this time (1961) Thomas became president of a company called Chan Incorporated, in his words this was a company ‘dedicated to the discovery and analysis of nature’s processes, and their duplication in controlled form for mankind’s utilization.’[28]
...

Finally, he mentions briefly in Body 2 whilst narrating an anecdote set in 1965 that he had been in the airline business for some years, primarily working in an engineering and flight-testing capacity.[29]In the October 2008 issue of MUFON (Mutual UFO Network) Journal, there is an entry by a Dr. Robert M. Wood that confirms and, to a degree, details Chan’s role in the “airline business”.  Alleging himself to be an ex-colleague of Thomas’, Wood states that they were both part of the Advanced Concepts division at McDonnell Douglas, an aerospace company now owned by Boeing. Wood states that he had become ‘involved in work outside the paradigms of normal science’[30]and that it was this ‘perspective that caused [him] to be more accepting of the ridiculous claims of others, including one exceptionally innovative Chan Thomas.’[31]He goes on to say that he hired Chan ‘because he was a psychic who claimed to be in contact with some ETs sometimes, and who also had espoused the claims of “cataclysmic geology.”’[32]  It would then appear that Chan’s bohemian views were very much linked with his role in the aerospace industry, at least for a time.  During his tenure at McDonnell Douglas, he worked on a project to develop a gravity control device, a project that received some government funding[33]as well as relating to his claims in Aftermath regarding gravity.   Wood reminisces over outlandish claims made by Chan and whilst some of their colleagues were not accepting of his views, he nevertheless praises his ‘tremendously innovative mind’.[34]  This was yet another line of work for Chan that received a level of interest from one of the intelligence agencies.  The agency goes unnamed but it was a seemingly more harmonious relationship this time.
...


----------



## Wildfire2000 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WildFire2000Date: 2019-07-11 04:03:09Reaction Score: 7


Red Bird, from my personal belief, if you require the Bible to be fact in order to support your beliefs, you need to reevaluate what exactly you believe, and how true it is to your core. As I stated in another thread somewhere, my father is a pastor and when I proposed an idea to him that the Bible could, in fact, be anywhere from partly to mostly fictional, he about flipped on me. He stated that if that were the case, then the entirety of his life has been for nothing and a huge lie.

Personally, I have what I believe to be a personal understanding, and I'd even call it a relationship, with what I believe to be God on a spiritual level. I've had experiences that you cannot take away from me, even if the history provided by that book is taken away from me. That, I think, is where you're supposed to be in the whole process, and I can use scripture to justify it. 

-- All of that is an aside for continuing this conversation. I think, part of having an open mind and exploring what we're deeming as Stolen History, we have to be willing to let go of the historical narrative provided by any source, the Bible included. Why? Because a council of Priests from the Catholic church, in conjunction with the Vatican canonized the Bible books that make up what 98% of modern Christianity is based on.

All of that said, the basics of his science -if you believe anything involving the Earth and the Sun at all, with electromagnetism and all of that- is appearing to be pretty true. The Sun is going through a minimum (according to the science we're provided, even when it goes against everything mainstream science tells us) and the Earth's electromagnetic field is changing/weakening at a steady rate. Could it be disinfo? Sure, but I definitely do not write him as that just because of his changing of the retelling of Genesis. A large portion of the work matches WildHeretic's findings with maps, from my understanding of his research. The timetables seem to fit, but our knowledge has so many gaps from destruction and intentional misleadings that it's nearly impossible for us to piece together exactly what happened and when. Which leads me back to my previous point. We cannot dismiss things that could shatter our world view out of hand, just because they may shatter our view. Of course, I'm not saying to just throw away our held traditions out of hand, but we need to be willing to consider them with all the other knowledge we find and be willing to reevaluate.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-07-11 13:15:50Reaction Score: 2


Well, the Bible hasn’t let me down yet. 
I believe way at the beginning of this thread I said I think the reason the CIA was involved at all was the electromagnetic part of his book. The general public had no inkling back then. They are WAY ahead on this stuff and using it.


----------



## Ruby Rhod (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ruby RhodDate: 2019-07-11 15:16:08Reaction Score: 7




Red Bird said:


> I believe way at the beginning of this thread I said I think the reason the CIA was involved at all was the electromagnetic part of his book.


I think that you are right. We have to consider that everything contained in the "sanitized" copy is what they are _not_ interested in. Here are some parts that are not in the sanitized version that caught my attention.




 


 


Mercury is the strangest thing. A liquid metal with unusual electromagnetic properties, that can apparently be heated to vapor form—literally a metal-gas, and allegedly spun to produce plasma, resulting in an anti-gravity effect. That's the story, anyway. Alchemists were obsessed with it, and I'm sure magicians too...





 
_(image from movie The Fifth Element)_I really do wonder why there are pyramids in China and Mexico with underground "rivers/moats" of mercury.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EffieDate: 2019-07-11 17:36:08Reaction Score: 6


"The first thing they told me was that the mice turned criminal in their low-density magnetic field environment. ... These same mice who turned 
cannibalistic indulged in forcible rape literally around the clock." - Chan Thomas

This may be in reference to the 1986 study, "Low-Intensity Magnetic Fields Alter Operant Behavior in Rats" conducted in part by the Behavior TechnologyBranch, Environmental Stress Program Center,Naval Medical Research Institute, Bethesda, Maryland.

In various ancient myths and stories, the apocalypse (reset) is preceded by a general decay/moral corruption of humanity. The solar minimum, changes in the earth's electromagnetism, and the collapse of society -- related?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BlackCDate: 2019-07-15 05:09:50Reaction Score: 5




Ruby Rhod said:


> Right away he claims to have been on a high security aerospace assignment during 1967-68 studying the effects of magnetic fields beyond the Van Allen Radiation Belts. Mice subjected to the low-density magnetic field environment became evil rapist cannibals—Globalist Cabal Mice! Horror of horrors.


While Chan (Chauncey P.) Thomas was involved in high security clearance aerospace work, he did not claim to have been assigned to studying biomagnetics.  He wrote that the subject piqued his interest, he studied it and submitted the results to his supervisor, who initially pigeonholed the paper as "not within the responsibilities of [his] task with the company."

In addition to the 1986 study referenced by Effie's post above, the Hahnemann Medical College mouse study referenced in the text is true. The scientists who performed the magnetic field study on the mice are Van Dyke and Halpern, as referenced in this 1967 NASA Contractor Report:

_Considerations Relevant to Manned Space Flight _
Relevant section starts on page 10. What is interesting is that Van Dyke and Halpern state that the physical changes observed in the mice were a "diffuse, _hyperplastic_ condition." (p12, emphasis mine)

Also, while not mentioning the plastic/liquid phase shift, just for the fun of it:

_Magnetohydrodynamic drive - Wikipedia_
_MHD hypersonic flow control for aerospace applications_


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AmorDeCognosDate: 2019-07-15 08:27:38Reaction Score: 1


The CIA?  How is this going to be anything but disinfo?  Am I missing something?


----------



## Ruby Rhod (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ruby RhodDate: 2019-07-15 15:22:00Reaction Score: 3




BlackC said:


> In addition to the 1986 study referenced by Effie's post above, the Hahnemann Medical College mouse study referenced in the text is true. The scientists who performed the magnetic field study on the mice are Van Dyke and Halpern, as referenced in this 1967 NASA Contractor Report:
> 
> _Considerations Relevant to Manned Space Flight _


Fascinating information, thanks for sharing. A good case is made for organic dependence upon Earth's magnetic field, that very field which is theorized to weaken to around 10% as the magnetic pole reaches the equator (currently weakening by 5% per decade).

_The magnetic north pole is currently drifting south at around 25 miles per year, says Al Jazeera, "and scientists predict it could travel from its current position in North America to Asia within a few decades."—__The North Pole Could Soon Drift Over to Siberia_Ragnarock or zombie apocalypse implications as the pole turns like a giant clock to end this cycle and begin anew.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Tool18Date: 2019-08-15 08:02:40Reaction Score: 1


The Adam and Eve Story HARDCOVER Chan Thomas Emerson House 1966 3rd Ed. 2nd Pr  | eBay

I am pretty sure this is the REAL version, from the 60's


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-08-16 15:37:01Reaction Score: 6


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: LearnedDate: 2019-08-19 20:23:09Reaction Score: 6


I have a copy of the original 1965 (third edition) of "The Adam And Eve Story" by Chan Thomas, published by Emerson Press. It is a booklet containing a total of only 55 pages. It is not redacted in any noticeable context.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Tool18Date: 2019-08-25 07:49:32Reaction Score: 1


Wow, I am so fascinated by this book wish I could get my hands on a proper copy


----------



## Phoenician Hunter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Wizard of OzDate: 2019-10-03 07:59:35Reaction Score: 1




AmorDeCognos said:


> The CIA?  How is this going to be anything but disinfo?  Am I missing something?


No. I think everyone else is missing something. Never trust anyone or anything connected with a military or government agency. Govern-Mente = Govern the Mind.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-10-03 09:17:47Reaction Score: 2




Wizard of Oz said:


> No. I think everyone else is missing something. Never trust anyone or anything connected with a military or government agency. Govern-Mente = Govern the Mind.


To quote former CIA director William Casey:
*"We'll know our disinformation program is complete when everything the American public believes is false."*


----------



## Samson4prez (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Samson4prezDate: 2019-10-04 15:16:56Reaction Score: 2




cheap said:


> This book has been pretty popular lately. It was declassified by the CIA in 2013. But only 50 pages were released. Recently I came across what I think is the full uncensored book.
> 
> "How did I get the book ?:
> 
> ...


I just read the whole book in a couple hours... its pretty amazing... it covered almost all of the topics I have researched this past year when I fell down the rabbit hole... I have been dabbling with spirituality and listening to metaphysical self help people hear and there which helped me at times with my research... This book should be shared with as many people as possible, although I'm sure it will be met with much skepticism... Do we control our own destiny and do our thoughts manifest into reality individually and collectively?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ritchDate: 2019-10-18 21:48:18Reaction Score: 1


OharrisO introduced me to Chan Thomas's work recently, there are some really interesting facts and ideas I've never come across elsewhere in the book so thanks for that.
My take on the causes of the series of catastrophies are a little different. When I look at the top image here Tracing the Arms of our Milky Way Galaxy what I see is an example of mhd in action except that here it is taking place in the 'aether' and the visible effects are the generation of the charged holographic micro bubbles caused by the extreme torsion generated by counter rotating superluminal forces. Four visible rotations, during which the micro bubbles arrange themselves into hydrogen [+/-], with stars being ejected from the periphery of the rapidly spinning ovoid and far more from the rotation orthogonal to that out of the ends of the ovoid. The streams of stars from these ends are oppositely charged and far from orbiting the galaxy simply drift away both bathed in and reinforcing the em field of their arm as the angular momentum of the galaxy remains at the center and rotates away from where the stars emerge. The electrically driven reactions on each star leads to a slow evolution of elements towards the heavy end of the periodic table, with a substantial pause at iron, thus over time the stars aquire crystaline iron/nickel cores which reject the heavier elements that wash their surface . Encounters between stars cause such massive alterations of direction and speed that on occasion these cores are ejected as proto planets, so no dark matter needed and no accretion disc using up valuable billions of years hanging around as dust.
We unfortunately [luckily] are positioned precisely where the remnants of Sag dwarf galaxy  pass through the milky way, in fact we are moving slowly away from the center of both so there's no certainty about which the sun belongs to, it's equatorial plane aligning more closely to S.d.g.'s plane however. This means we are particularly prone to encounters and it seems to me that we may have had four or more, the gas giants being the remnants of stars in their own right. Earths own birth was the result of such an encounter and whether it began as the heart of the sun or one of the gas giants is anyones guess the other small planets and moons representing the evolution of cores dependent on the time between encounters and what elements are present to form the new cores. Interestingly Jupiter was recently found not to have a core. But whenever Earth did break out it must have accelerated enormously into an orbit and that acceleration led to it's rapid cooling as it's heat was converted to kinetic energy, had it slowed it may have simply exploded due to some chemical realignments brought on by the change in pressure and increase in temp.. Similarly Venus too acelerated into it's orbit recently and rapidly cooled, when that took place the whole em environment of the solar system went in to suspended animation. Venus is oppositely charged and thus rotates 'backwards' the next big change will likely happen when it's rotation finally winds down which is measurable since our first close look. When it stops or reaches some threshold close then the whole em field of the solar system will adjust quite what that would entail escapes me but i suspect something drastic.
So according to the ancients as Venus made it's way to it's new home the whole sky was in flux, the Earth stopped spinning and moved to a wider orbit, we can't know the state of the planet before this but  the resulting temps were enough to melt rock , so maybe the molten layers deep within the Earth were thus created. All the elements heavier than iron would have liquified perhaps the heaviest, Gold and the Platinum group near boiled as they forced themselves as rotating ore bodies towards the surface, catalysing untold numbers of chemical changes on the way. Creating rocks like dolomite and gypsum which are otherwise mysteries and altering the deep olivines liberating vast quantities of oxygen. Water bearing strata would be shattered by steam explosions and vast amounts of debris would rain down on the oceans as they raised from their beds and scoured the land at speeds up to 1000mph heading first east then increasingly poleward.
 The land masses could have melted from their foundations some forced poleward by the same forces driving the waters, some held steady by powerful electric discharges between the electron starved iron core of Jupiter [Venus] and the Earth here their inertia would cause the material west of them to pile up against them and or flow beneath them. 
 Where water soaked layers did not shatter and join the flood but found a way to vent the steam* huge amounts of heat would be carried away, thus as normal service resumed these areas would supercool freezing any water returning to near zer0k the water and anything in it. The water bearing huge amounts of sediment [22km thick below the East Siberian sea and in the bay of Bengal] would slosh around with different fractions settling as and where followed by an almost endless precipitation as rain and snow fell out of the now vastly expanded atmosphere. 
 Curiously the worst affected area woul be the tropics where almost nothing would survive the firestorm and subsequent freezing, there should still remain some anomalous deep frozen pockets in equatorial regions where no exothermic reactions have taken place. The most long lasting damage would have been closer to the poles here the frozen ground would thaw over the centuries and millenia giving the illusion of eons long ice ages. The thaws happening on all scales from the almost unimaginable where precipitated by some solar activity country sized parcels of land would slide on suddenly melted permafrost foundations, others mere mountainsides turned back to mud and sliding far down into valleys.
* Evaporation consumes about 6 times as much energy as melting ice 
So a little different to Chan Thomas's reasoning, probably we're both wrong.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Nova ScotianDate: 2019-12-21 21:38:30Reaction Score: 2


I was very interested to read this book. I opened the link and got to the first illustration. A ball earth. I stopped reading there.

While I can't speak to the effects of magnetism that are referred to in this thread, I find the theory of a pole shift absolutely ridiculous. There is only one pole and it doesn't move. I believe "magnetic pole reversal theory" is just another attempt to remove God from the cosmos. It implies that resets are a magnetic phenomena, and not divine intervention.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-12-27 01:06:39Reaction Score: 1




Nova Scotian said:


> I was very interested to read this book. I opened the link and got to the first illustration. A ball earth. I stopped reading there.
> 
> While I can't speak to the effects of magnetism that are referred to in this thread, I find the theory of a pole shift absolutely ridiculous. There is only one pole and it doesn't move. I believe "magnetic pole reversal theory" is just another attempt to remove God from the cosmos. It implies that resets are a magnetic phenomena, and not divine intervention.


We should know soon enough. The poles seem to be shifting as we speak. And no reason God couldn't use magnetic phenomena for retributive purposes. He's been known to use "natural" forces before (flood).


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: msadcei1Date: 2019-12-27 04:35:36Reaction Score: 0


I tried to find a web site for Emerson House and came up with nothing.  H
as anyone found anything on Emerson House?


----------



## Void Trancer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VoidTrancerDate: 2019-12-27 05:30:58Reaction Score: 1




Effie said:


> "The first thing they told me was that the mice turned criminal in their low-density magnetic field environment. ... These same mice who turned
> cannibalistic indulged in forcible rape literally around the clock." - Chan Thomas
> 
> This may be in reference to the 1986 study, "Low-Intensity Magnetic Fields Alter Operant Behavior in Rats" conducted in part by the Behavior TechnologyBranch, Environmental Stress Program Center,Naval Medical Research Institute, Bethesda, Maryland.
> ...


Bingo, this is in the film The Signal (2007), unlike the movie Cell (John Cusack, it’s not some Scifi flick with an alien in the cell phones waves but a post apocalypse survival thriller, if you listen to background radio and tv stuff in the movie they talk a lot about solar activity. This is what sends the signals through cells, tv, computers, radios everything that drives people to cannibalism, rape, murder and torture!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Nova ScotianDate: 2019-12-29 01:11:27Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> We should know soon enough. The poles seem to be shifting as we speak. And no reason God couldn't use magnetic phenomena for retributive purposes. He's been known to use "natural" forces before (flood).


What do you consider to be evidence that the poles are shifting? How do you prove that there are two poles?


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-12-29 03:08:46Reaction Score: 1




Nova Scotian said:


> What do you consider to be evidence that the poles are shifting? How do you prove that there are two poles?


There seems to be 2 poles to everything. Cut a magnet in half and each half will have a positive and a negative side. Also the GPS wasn't able to work a few months back due to polar shift and had to be updated with satellites. I had 2 days of spotty internet service during that time and lost internet altogether on my computer. Been poking out replies on my phone ever since. (Viasat sucks). People keep asking how we (I) can know this or that relating to magnetism and the answer is, "I can't". And neither can any of us on this site be 100 percent certain regarding anything of our realm. We can't even agree on it's shape. There are plenty of technical and educational papers and oogobs of info relating to the history of Earth magnetics accessible with a simple search. I don't know how to link things on the phone so you'll have to do your own search (if you're truly interested). I spent a day searching and found Mariners logs, history of compasses, measurements of magnetic fields from 300 years ago. Admit I didn't understand all of what was being conveyed but you're probably smarter than me and would understand it easily. Happy hunting!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: msadcei1Date: 2019-12-29 03:41:44Reaction Score: 2


I just spent two evenings reading Chan Thomas' The Adam & Eve Story and also his Aftermath.  I read all of the Adam and Eve Story got about halfway through the additional Aftermath.  When I got into the Aftermath, I was a little better versed on the contents because of my religious upbringing.  I suspected the first book was the rantings of someone on the edge making up stuff but unable to follow a lot of what he was trying to convey so I gave it the benefit of the doubt.  When I read the Aftermath, I could tell it was not well researched so I am questioning the validity of both these publications.  I have attempted to contact Dr Robert Wood who supposedly vouched for the credibility of Dr. Thomas.  Dr. Wood has an impressive resume so if he actually vouches for him I will reconsider.  Once I have corresponded with Dr. Wood, I will post what I conclude.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-12-29 12:13:12Reaction Score: 0




msadcei1 said:


> I just spent two evenings reading Chan Thomas' The Adam & Eve Story and also his Aftermath.  I read all of the Adam and Eve Story got about halfway through the additional Aftermath.  When I got into the Aftermath, I was a little better versed on the contents because of my religious upbringing.  I suspected the first book was the rantings of someone on the edge making up stuff but unable to follow a lot of what he was trying to convey so I gave it the benefit of the doubt.  When I read the Aftermath, I could tell it was not well researched so I am questioning the validity of both these publications.  I have attempted to contact Dr Robert Wood who supposedly vouched for the credibility of Dr. Thomas.  Dr. Wood has an impressive resume so if he actually vouches for him I will reconsider.  Once I have corresponded with Dr. Wood, I will post what I conclude.


Have not read the second book but looking forward to your report.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: GlobeHead69Date: 2019-12-29 15:22:58Reaction Score: 1


D


Nova Scotian said:


> I was very interested to read this book. I opened the link and got to the first illustration. A ball earth. I stopped reading there.
> 
> While I can't speak to the effects of magnetism that are referred to in this thread, I find the theory of a pole shift absolutely ridiculous. There is only one pole and it doesn't move. I believe "magnetic pole reversal theory" is just another attempt to remove God from the cosmos. It implies that resets are a magnetic phenomena, and not divine intervention.


Damn right Sir!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: msadcei1Date: 2020-01-03 19:54:32Reaction Score: 5




msadcei1 said:


> I just spent two evenings reading Chan Thomas' The Adam & Eve Story and also his Aftermath.  I read all of the Adam and Eve Story got about halfway through the additional Aftermath.  When I got into the Aftermath, I was a little better versed on the contents because of my religious upbringing.  I suspected the first book was the rantings of someone on the edge making up stuff but unable to follow a lot of what he was trying to convey so I gave it the benefit of the doubt.  When I read the Aftermath, I could tell it was not well researched so I am questioning the validity of both these publications.  I have attempted to contact Dr Robert Wood who supposedly vouched for the credibility of Dr. Thomas.  Dr. Wood has an impressive resume so if he actually vouches for him I will reconsider.  Once I have corresponded with Dr. Wood, I will post what I conclude.


I have corresponded with Dr. Wood over the last few days and am probably more confused than I was when I began.  If you are not familiar with Dr. Wood, he worked for McDonnell Douglas for 43 years in their ABM missile systems and space programs.  He has a degree in Aeronautical Engineering from the University of Colorado and a PhD in Physics from Cornell.  He sent me a white paper from 2008 which he mentioned Chan Thomas.  His remarks on Mr. Thomas were not very glowing.  Below is a copy of his remarks on Mr. Thomas:

_Chan Thomas left when the project was terminated. He had such outlandish claims that even some in our own group had difficulty accepting him. For example, he claimed that he trained some youngsters to guess 42 playing cards right out of 47 in an ESP test, and he made an appointment with a UFO captain from Andromeda to meet him one night near Joshua Tree (captain didn’t show). Once, when I let Chan talk to an actual customer, he     embarrassed us terribly when the guy called up and asked me why I hadn’t fired him long ago. His value to me was his tremendously innovative mind. He was a total “out of the box” thinker.     _

Also, I had used Dr. Thomas in one of my emails when referring to Chan Thomas.  He corrected me and said that Chan Thomas did not have a PhD.  If you will note in "About the Author" in the 1993 edition, it refers to him as Dr. Thomas.

Dr. Wood also stated that his opinion of Chan Thomas changed after he met Bill Tompkins who vouched for the credibility of Chan Thomas.  Dr, Wood said that he retracts any negatives about Mr. Thomas in the above quote and in fact felt that Mr. Thomas had an appointment with a UFO captain as Mr. Thomas claimed.

I had of heard of Bill Tompkins but did not know much about him.  I did some research into Bill Tompkins and decided to read his book Selected by Extraterrestrials: My life in the top secret world of UFO's... think-tanks and Nordic secretaries.  I am still laboriously working my way through this book.  I am in chapter 5 of 29 chapters.  The book is very disjointed and the timeline jumps around so it is hard to keep up with what is going on and when it occurred.  I am going to try to finish this book over the next week and post my conclusions.  At this point, my jury is still out, but it is leaning toward both Chan Thomas and Bill Tompkins being over the line. 

Here are links to a couple of stories about Bill Tompkins: 

_Top Aerospace Designer Blows Whistle on Secret US Navy Space Battle Fleets_ 
_This Whistleblower Goes to Places You’ve Never Been To Before …_


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-01-05 01:36:38Reaction Score: 0


Thanks for the follow up report.  It gives a different perspective. Wonder why Chan Thomas calls himself "doctor" if he has no doctorate? Maybe he got one later? (It's actually illegal to refer to yourself as a doctor if you don't have a PhD). Of course, for a few dollars you can get a doctorate online. Don't think they're acknowledged by any in the academic community or businesses looking to hire PhD's but probably good enough for book titles.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-01-05 04:40:35Reaction Score: 1




msadcei1 said:


> I have corresponded with Dr. Wood over the last few days and am probably more confused than I was when I began.  If you are not familiar with Dr. Wood, he worked for McDonnell Douglas for 43 years in their ABM missile systems and space programs.  He has a degree in Aeronautical Engineering from the University of Colorado and a PhD in Physics from Cornell.  He sent me a white paper from 2008 which he mentioned Chan Thomas.  His remarks on Mr. Thomas were not very glowing.  Below is a copy of his remarks on Mr. Thomas:
> 
> _Chan Thomas left when the project was terminated. He had such outlandish claims that even some in our own group had difficulty accepting him. For example, he claimed that he trained some youngsters to guess 42 playing cards right out of 47 in an ESP test, and he made an appointment with a UFO captain from Andromeda to meet him one night near Joshua Tree (captain didn’t show). Once, when I let Chan talk to an actual customer, he     embarrassed us terribly when the guy called up and asked me why I hadn’t fired him long ago. His value to me was his tremendously innovative mind. He was a total “out of the box” thinker.     _
> 
> ...


thank you for 'taking one for the team"  I have no patience with these confused jumbled accounts of whatever they are accounts of, I just check out and cant finish,  hurts my


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TuataraDate: 2020-01-30 20:31:43Reaction Score: 1


Chan Thomas book describes the events of the periodic pole reversal very well. Pity he never got to the root cause, which is a passing magnet, larger than Earth's own magnetic core, sufficient to rotate our magnet. Fully explained with 36,000 pages of detail at _Earth Changes and the Pole Shift_


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: msadcei1Date: 2020-01-31 00:01:55Reaction Score: 0




Tuatara said:


> Chan Thomas book describes the events of the periodic pole reversal very well. Pity he never got to the root cause, which is a passing magnet, larger than Earth's own magnetic core, sufficient to rotate our magnet. Fully explained with 36,000 pages of detail at _Earth Changes and the Pole Shift_


Wasn't familiar with this web site.  Thanks for referencing it!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: cheapDate: 2020-05-26 22:09:44Reaction Score: 3


Though this was interesting

Unexplained anomaly weakening Earth’s magnetic field is EVOLVING and SPLITTING in two, warn scientists


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: msadcei1Date: 2020-05-26 23:30:09Reaction Score: 0




cheap said:


> Though this was interesting
> 
> Unexplained anomaly weakening Earth’s magnetic field is EVOLVING and SPLITTING in two, warn scientists


Interesting article.  I normally don't read RT because of their bias.  However, this is  scientific article so it is interesting,  and I assume true.


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-08-13 18:25:50Reaction Score: 0


My question is "what if we dont live on a spinning ball?"

I'm guessing these things could all happen simply from the north magnetic pole moving very speedily across our realm to another location.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HipophoralcuDate: 2020-08-13 20:38:36Reaction Score: 1


Page 8 is allegedly missing from the "uncensored" version.


----------



## Truth Lover (Jul 18, 2021)

Wildfire2000 said:


> The supposition is that 'Chan Thomas' was an alias and he was a CIA analyst that compiled information they've been hiding from us about history we should know about and was ridiculed for his theories. So he traveled around and compiled even more evidence and then wrote a book.
> 
> His prediction about the pole shift is -so far- lining up with the movements they're plotting right now, that the North and South poles are going to meet in the Indian Ocean just south of Indonesia where in the past few months (maybe a year?) there was a strange magnetic anomaly detected with the sea floor rising. Almost immediately the buoy they were using for that data was taken down from public view. It's some evidence that he might be correct in some of his theories and suppositions. His explanations though are pretty spot on about map changes, the Sahara and Africa in general, the major disruption of things we see back in the late 1600's and early 1700's. Though, the extra 1000 years of weird history isn't, as far as I know, in the book. I made my stance on the full book option linked in the first post, as it's the 1993 re-release that wasn't sanitized by the CIA and they're still holding 130+ pages of his original release back from public consumption.  He specifically mentions Pike's Peak being one of the few places in the US that is likely to survive the flooding and wind, and guess what other sites are in that mountain range? Denver's International Airport and Cheyenne Mountain's complex. We've seen those quite a bit in conspiracy forums dealing with underground bases and questions on what they're doing there. Here's a possible answer that was written WELL BEFORE those places were common knowledge. ( Construction to Cheyenne mountain started in 1961, the Denver Airport tunneling and all was obviously far, far later. ) Overall the implications are ... interesting, and again, I encourage everyone to watch the two videos I linked. They go into some more detail and if you keep stuff we've all contributed to here in mind as you listen, then you should get what I'm talking about.



We have to be careful not to use as facts things that we have learned. Remember a decade or two ago and even just recently, a broken off sunspot was going to attack the Earth. Yet it's millions of miles away?  Or is it what it LOOKs like, a reflective light bulb of some kind, rotating a few miles overhead. 

The pole shift is like the same thing. Who knows that there are poles. It's all hearsay, and most of what is plyed from that is garbage.


----------



## PantaOz (Sep 23, 2022)

Well, I am not sure why the original uncensored book with 270 pages was reduced to 57... but there is a lot missing... this is the only text available from the original... and that is only 20% of what was printed there! Does anyone own the full book...? Well, I hope we can find a copy and recover the knowledge!

This seems like some kind of edited version... then sanitized on top of it by CIA!
Some people managed to find up to 120 pages, but that is not even half of the book... so what is so important that CIA cannot declassify the rest of the text?


----------

